# Czech, Slovak: kokot



## Encolpius

Zdravím, je stylistický rozdíl mezi užíváním tohoto slova v češtině a slovenštině? Je kokot v češtině méně vulgární než ve slovenštině? Nebo jak to je? Díky.


----------



## kacerka

Myslím, že v češtině zní tohle slovo vulgárněji než ve slovenštině, ale možná by bylo dobré počkat na nějakého Slováka, aby se k tomu vyjádřil


----------



## ilocas2

Já si naopak myslím, že v češtině je tohle slovo méně vulgární než ve slovenštině. V češtině se používá nejvíc jako nadávka pro nějakého člověka, jako označení mužského přirození se moc nepoužívá.


----------



## Encolpius

ilocas2 said:


> Já si naopak myslím, že v češtině je tohle slovo méně vulgární než ve slovenštině. V češtině se používá nejvíc jako nadávka pro nějakého člověka, jako označení mužského přirození se moc nepoužívá.



Já, jako cizinec mám podobné zkušenosti...a taky jsem slyšel, naposledy od kolegyně, pouze jako nadávku na člověka.  Pro přirození slyším č***.
Takže kokot zní vulgárně i v češtině? Sice asi méně, ale vulgárně???


----------



## Azori

V slovenčine je to veľmi vulgárne, podľa mňa jedno z najvulgárnejších slov vôbec. V médiách (televízia, rozhlas, tlač atď.) alebo na verejnosti a v bežnom prostredí absolútne neprijateľné.

České online slovníky uvádzajú inak aj ďalšie významy (používané v nárečí):





> *kokot,* -u m. _hlas vydávaný kohoutem._ Kohoutek zapěl kokotem. Holý. [Z koše] se ozývaly slepičí krákory i kohoutí kokot. Rais. D _Dial. kohout._ Uslyšel [Petr] kokota pěti. Suš. Nad zemí vysoko nebe strmí, hlídá tam kokot boží krmi. Holý.





> *kokot,* -a m. nář. _kohout:_ po dvoře pobíhal bílý k.; — *kokot, -u m. _kokrhání:_ kohoutí k. (Rais)





ilocas2 said:


> V češtině se používá nejvíc jako nadávka pro nějakého člověka, jako označení mužského přirození se moc nepoužívá.


V slovenčine ako nadávka pre nejakú osobu je dosť bežné. Netrúfam si odhadnúť, ktorý význam je v slovenčine častejší.


----------



## bibax

Slovo kokot necítím jako nějak extra vulgární. Koneckonců původní význam je kohout (kokotí = kohoutí; kokotice = rostlina Cuscuta, maďarsky aranka; Kokot = zaniklá ves a tvrz; Kokotské rybníky apod.). Jako nadávka se používá pro důležitého sebestředného hlupáka, zpravidla nadřízeného. I zde je určitá významová souvislost s kohoutem patrná.

Femininum kokota (maďarsky kokott, ledér nő) je ale z francouštiny (coquette < coq = kohout).

Slovo kokot (kokotí, kokotismus) použil překladatel "kokotí trilogie" Xaviera Crementa:

Dost bylo kokotů (Asshole No More)
Kokoti jsou věční (Assholes Forever)
Spiknutí kokotů (The Asshole Conspiracy)

Nevím, jak dalece je v angličtině slovo asshole vulgární, ale v českém překladu je kokot slabý jak čajíček. Posuďte sami:


> _"Kokotismus - postihuje podstatnou část populace - a přitom většina kokotů ani v nejmenším netuší, že jsou kokoty!"_


----------



## KiHAK

V češtině není kokot nic hrozného, i když ono dost záleží na každém člověku. 

Ale nesouhlasím, že se nepoužívá pro mužské přirození.


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> Já si naopak myslím, že v češtině je tohle slovo méně vulgární než ve slovenštině.



Áno, ide o to, v akom jazyku sa nadávka nachádza. Pre porovnanie, slovo kurva je aj v slovenčine len (pod)priemernou nadávkou v porovnaní s poľským náprotivkom kurwa.




bibax said:


> Slovo kokot necítím jako nějak extra vulgární.



Žiadne slovo asi nebolo pôvodne sformované ako nadávka. Tú z neho urobilo práve to cítenie.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> ...slovo kurva je aj v slovenčine len (pod)priemernou nadávkou v porovnaní s poľským náprotivkom kurwa.




No tak ja neviem, nepovedala by som, že "kurva" je priemernou (či podpriemernou) nadávkou. Ale zas čo je "priemerná nadávka", všakže. Každý to môže vnímať inak (ja osobne sa slovám typu kurva, kokot ap. vo svojom slovníku vyhýbam).


----------



## vianie

Nuž, píšem len o svojich dojmoch, možnože si ich pletiem s pojmami, ale tak to vnímam ja. Pripomínam, že mi išlo o porovnanie, preto (pod)priemerná. Medzi rečou, to "vyhýbam sa" v tomto prípade dôverne poznám.


----------



## ThessMousie

Azori said:


> No tak ja neviem, nepovedala by som, že "kurva" je priemernou (či podpriemernou) nadávkou. Ale zas čo je "priemerná nadávka", všakže. Každý to môže vnímať inak (ja osobne sa slovám typu kurva, kokot ap. vo svojom slovníku vyhýbam).



úplne súhlasim, obe tieto nadávky sú, podľa mňa, veľmi silné a vulgárne slová a myslím si, že sú celkovo neprijateľné v bežnej konverzácii. To, že dnešná mládež ich používa bez hanby z nich ešte nerobi ''priemerné'' nadávky...


----------



## francisgranada

KiHAK said:


> ... Ale nesouhlasím, že se nepoužívá pro mužské přirození ...


Souhlasím s nesouhlasem . Napriek histórii slova _kokot _v češtine (viď #6) mám ten dojem, že jeho súčasné používanie je ovplyvnené slovenčinou (z čias spoločného štátu), a to tak v zmysle nadávky ako aj vo význame "mužské přirození". Iná vec je, že pre rodeného Čecha to slovo nemusí znieť až tak vulgárne.


ThessMousie said:


> úplne súhlasim, obe tieto nadávky sú, podľa mňa, veľmi silné a vulgárne slová a myslím si, že sú celkovo neprijateľné v bežnej konverzácii. To, že dnešná mládež ich používa bez hanby z nich ešte nerobi ''priemerné'' nadávky...


Súhlasím so súhlasom .


----------



## morior_invictus

podľa mňa Česi nevnímajú nadávky označujúce prirodzenia ako napr. "kokot" a "piča" za tak vulgárne, ako Slováci. Oni skôr inklinujú k tým tzv. fekálnym ako napr. "hovno", "nasrať". Čiže mojou odpoveďou na otázku Encolpiusa je, že Slováci považujú "kokot" za hanlivejšie (myslím tí starší, nie mladí, ktorí to používajú skoro tak často ako slovo "facebook").   Hope this helps.


----------



## slovac

Ja to slovo používam často a preto ma ľudia pokladajú za primitíva. Takže odporúčam použiť to slovo na chlapa len ak to je riadny kokot.


----------



## wtfpwnage

Spis vic vulgarnejsi v Cestine, jen z toho duvodu ze je mene pouzivano, ve Slovenstine je to spolu s variantami slova "jebat" snad nejpouzivanejsi nadavka. 

Treba kdyz nekomu reknu ty si svine, tak je to o dost horsi nez treba ty si zmrd protoze to neni nadavaka kterou lidi kazdodenne pouzivaj a navic slovo zmrd uz ma vyznam skoro jako v EN slova "jerk, douche, asshole"

Pokud by me Slovak rekl vetu typu "Ty kokot, co ti jebe" tak to moc vulgarne nevnimam


----------



## slovac

Zaleží od prostredia v akom sa pohybujete. Ak by ste prišli za osobou v dôchodkovom veku a povedali jej vetu, ktorú ste napísali asi by jej to príliš vtipné neprišlo. Skôrej sa to používa medzi kamarátmi, ktorí sú v puberte.


----------

